# Ciclogénese explosiva - Depressão "Gong" - 19 de janeiro de 2013



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 22:27)

*Tópico Resumo do Evento*
Tópico de resumo para efeitos de histórico, com links para seguimentos, imagens e notícias

*Seguimento no fórum:*

 Interior Norte e Centro
 Litoral Norte
 Litoral Centro
 Sul
 Previsões 

Ainda:

 Tempestade no mar 19/01/2013


Imagem de satélite às 6h:








Animação de satélite:


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 22:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Algumas rajadas de vento já são algo violentas.

A avenida onde moro está em obras, e os pinos, ainda que grandes e com pesos, já andam a passear pela estrada e a provocar algumas manobras reforçadas no transito. 






Caneças segue com 12,6mm acumulados desde as 0h.
A chuva fraca persiste.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 23:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Aqui o vento já anda a fazer passear o caixote do lixo, algo crónico por aqui.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2013 às 00:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Boas, e por aqui também já são vísiveis alguns estragos, aqui vai uma foto também de um caixote de lixo á "deriva"...


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2013 às 00:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

*Queda de árvore em Coimbra provoca danos em três veículos*

A queda de uma árvore, em Coimbra, na Quinta da Maia, devido ao mau tempo, "provocou danos materiais em três veículos ligeiros, estacionados no local".






A chuva, que nas últimas horas se tem feito sentir "com alguma intensidade" e "as rajadas de vento, por vezes fortes", são as causas "prováveis do acidente", adiantou fonte dos Bombeiros de Coimbra.

Os Bombeiros Sapadores de Coimbra foram igualmente chamados a intervir, durante a noite, em Coselhas, também na área urbana da cidade, para resolverem "duas situações de inundações da via pública", provocadas pela chuva, acrescentou a mesma fonte.

Na Estrada da Beira (N17), a chuva provocou a "queda de pedras" sobre o piso, mas "sem perturbar muito" a circulação automóvel, pois "as situações têm sido resolvidas pela Estradas de Portugal" com intervenções relativamente rápidas, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Coimbra.

JN


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 01:15)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Agora está completamente calmo mas há cerca de uma hora atrás estava assim:


Não está grande coisa mas já dá para terem uma ideia da chuvada e ventania que foi!


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 01:59)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Por aqui tudo mais calmo agora.

Há 30 minutos atrás o cenário era o seguinte:


(Ver em 720p)


11,4mm acumulados em Caneças desde as 0h.


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2013 às 02:57)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Bem, já que:



Fica aqui a minha reportagem desde o leito do Rio Ave:

Situação às 5 e meia da tarde:






Por voltadas 21h00 assim estava o nível de água perto do bar de apoio ao clube de Ténis:






À 1h20 da manhã, depois da abertura das comportas do Ermal:






A subida do nível pode ser melhor entendida através destas duas fotos. Veja-se o dístico TIEBREAK no poste da entrada aos Court de Ténis:

23h20






01h20






Note-se que esta subida de quase 1 metro deu-se em cerca de 2 horas. Este dístico, em relação ao nível normal do rio, deve de estar à volta de 4 metros acima.

A força da corrente é perceptível nas fotos tiradas junto À estrada de acesso ao parque de lazer:






Este evento será o mais importante desde o fatídico ano de 2001 em que todos os recordes da história recente forma batidos.

Mesmo assim, amanhã iremos ter melhor noção dos prejuízos causados. Sei no entanto que, pelo menos nesta vila. conforme é costume, bastantes pessoas e negócios terão sido afectados.

Quando fui embora, porque tinha voltado a chover, via-se a agua a subir de nível, por ondas, pela estrada. Não sei até que nível chegou mas deve ter sido significativamente superior ao que registei...

Tenho um vídeo a caminho...


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2013 às 03:49)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

À 1 da manhã tínhamos vento moderado e já sopravam fortes rajadas, no centro de Peniche, por vezes acompanhadas de chuva intensa. 

Por agora não se nota muito a chuva. O vento, esse, começa a sentir-se bastante forte e continuo com rajadas bastante frequentes.

Não tenho forma de informar a intensidade do vento  

Por volta das 00h30 tivemos sentiram-se algumas falhas eletricas.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jan 2013 às 08:57)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*



Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Aqui por Cabanas, foi uma noite de muito vento. Por Volta das 3h da manhã foi um autentico vendaval. Por agora continua o vento forte com rajadas muito fortes, certamente superiores a 80 Km/h. As árvores dobram-se todas.
> Pena não ter uma estação com anenómetro



Para terem uma ideia do vendo que por aqui faz, aqui vai um pequeno video feito por telemovel. (está um bocadinho tremido, mas dá para ter uma ideia)


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2013 às 09:02)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

SnowLândia Tuga in facebook
Está a nevar à cerca de 5 horas e vejam só, pelo menos aqui pelas Penhas está tudo bem branquinho.


----------



## Falkor (19 Jan 2013 às 09:08)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*






Rio Douro a galgar as margens em Avintes


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 09:54)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Partiu por volta das 4h. Neste momento antenas viradas, uma placa de zinco andava a passear na rua tal como o caixote.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (19 Jan 2013 às 11:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Hoje no Montijo (Seixalinho) pelas 08:30:


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2013 às 11:19)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Um forte aguaceiro deixou umas farrapitas de neve por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 11:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*



João Pedro disse:


> Acabei de ver um estore a voar num edifício em frente ao meu, caixilharia de alumínio exterior incluída!


E ainda consegui filmar alguma coisa.


Os proprietários entretanto já conseguiram remover as partes que ainda se encontravam em risco de voar.


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2013 às 11:35)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Mais umas fotos aqui das Caldas das Taipas onde o rio SÓ AGORA começou a descer!

Os prejuízos vão ser consideráveis...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 11:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VifN-zkkVIc"]Aluimento de terras danifica 3 carros junto ao Complexo do VitÃ³ria - YouTube[/ame]


*Temporal gera caos no Porto e em Braga *


> O mau tempo causou ontem estragos no Norte do País, em especial nos distritos de Braga, Porto e Viana do Castelo. A situação mais grave registou-se em Pedrouços (Maia), onde o telhado de uma casa caiu e feriu duas mulheres, de 72 e 92 anos. Foram hospitalizadas.
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/sociedade/temporal-gera-caos-no-porto-e-em-braga


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 11:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*





Praia da Barra, Aveiro (Foto de Sérgio Vaz)


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 12:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Uma pergunta aos mais entendidos: qual a velocidade provável para partir ao meio um sobreiro jovem e são com cerca de 15cm de diâmetro de tronco?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

O vento forte continua!

Pelas 11 horas da manha abateu-se sobre o sítio onde me encontro um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de uma fortissima rajada de vento. O resultado foi este!!!

(o principal a partir de 1:20...)

​


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2013 às 12:18)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Por aqui, na Nogueira, entre os 1200 e os 1100m.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2013 às 12:30)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2013*

Um mergulho em 3 quilos de areia na praia de Faro. A água deve ter passado novamente de um lado para o outro porque existem pequenos lagos na avenida nascente.


----------



## dj_teko (19 Jan 2013 às 12:46)

Rio leça on fire


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:56)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Aqui pela cidade, e depois de mais de 60mm nas últimas 24h, o rio Fervença, que atravessa a cidade bem pelo centro, galgou as margens, como de costume!


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:57)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*





 Aqui o semáforo não aguentou a depressão... mas deve ter sido ajudado por alguém!!!


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 13:04)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Aqui perto , este telhado de chapa não deve durar muito:

Video feito há momentos:



[ame="http://youtu.be/I5b046vaf54"]http://youtu.be/I5b046vaf54[/ame]



Penso que já lá estão os bombeiros.


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 13:11)

Agora mesmo a chegar a espinho


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 13:15)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Confirmo, Iuri.
____

Deixo aqui um video feito agora mesmo em Alcabideche(Cascais), impressionante!
Rajadas na ordem dos *80/90 km/h *e algum granizo.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N1et-bz1r8"]Vendaval em Alcabideche - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 13:31)




----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 13:32)

Carro preso na areia


----------



## budah (19 Jan 2013 às 13:55)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Boa tarde.

O mau tempo também fez alguns estragos aqui pela Póvoa de Varzim e Vila do Conde.

Entrada da barra de Vila do Conde





Tribunal de Vila Conde





Entrada da barra da Póvoa de Varzim





Praça do Almada - Póvoa de Varzim


----------



## Templariu (19 Jan 2013 às 14:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2013 às 14:25)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Por aqui neva aos 750m puxada por vento!


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 14:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

As rajadas de vento sucedem-se.

Há pouco, mesmo ao lado de minha casa, uma oliveira não aguentou a força do vento e...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 14:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Ainda resta algum granizo do aguaceiro que ocorreu pelas 14h15.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 15:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Boca do Inferno (Cascais).






Fonte


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAc5dLj-iFY"]DestruiÃ§Ã£o e mau tempo Leiria, Portugal 19/01/2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## I_Pereira (19 Jan 2013 às 15:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Ao pé do cemitério de Esgueira (Aveiro). Esta àrvore caiu à hora do almoço, durante a madrugada já tinha voado uma ou outra chapa de terraços aqui dos prédios do lado, também há muitos ramos partidos.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 15:50)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Por aqui, as rajadas continuam a soprar com muita intensidade, na ordem dos *80/90 km/h*.

_________________________

Entretanto, mais uma foto da zona da Boca do Inferno(Cascais).






Fonte


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2013 às 16:10)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2013*

Deixo aqui algumas imagens de amigos meus tiradas por Évora:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...o.256336226020&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...o.256336226020&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...51379442809432.506548.533109431&type=1&ref=nf




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...51379442809432.506548.533109431&type=1&ref=nf





E mais estas todas....:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151379442809432.506548.533109431&type=1


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 16:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Praia de Carcavelos.






Fonte


----------



## Mr.Henrique (19 Jan 2013 às 17:12)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Serra da Nogueira:


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 17:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

E aqui fica a imagem do dia, para mais tarde recordar:




Fonte


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 17:33)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2013*

Estragos em Elvas:















Mais fotos na Rádio Elvas.


----------



## rsrocha (19 Jan 2013 às 17:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*


Filmei eram 12h30 no bairro dos pescadores em Espinho. A zona da antiga Brandão Gomes estava interdita ao trânsito por causa dos taipais das obras que ameaçavam voar.

Parecia que estava no deserto com uma tempestade de areia.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (19 Jan 2013 às 18:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*






Registada uma onda de 17,55 m no ondografo de Sines


----------



## Norther (19 Jan 2013 às 19:19)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Boas noites, agora ambiente muito mais calmo depois de uma manha e tarde com vento muito forte que provocou queda de árvores e ramos, caixotes virados e por vezes fazia com que chegassem flocos de neve as localidades que ficam na encosta, infelizmente não subi a serra mas gravei um video junto ao estádio Santos Pinto na Covilhã.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 20:00)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2013*

Esta tarde ainda fui ver o mar aqui da zona, mas o vento era tanto, que mal conseguia ficar direito para tirar umas fotos. De fugida, ainda deu para umas fotos antes e durante um forte aguaceiro que caiu:


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2013 às 20:20)

Boa noite colegas, como prometido aqui vão algumas fotos do "Ciclone" Gonq e os seus efeitos em Almada e Costa de Caparica, espero que gostem apesar de lamentar os estragos que foram muitos aqui na minha cidade .

Destruição da vedação de um pequeno monte de areia junto ao meu prédio















Queda de Árvore em Almada





Derrocada quase total do Telhado de uma casa abandonada

























Inundações á entrada da Costa de Caparica



































Dentro de algumas horas irei postar também alguns vídeos da agitação marítima e do evento em si, mas fica aqui um pequeno resumo do que se passou por aqui nesta noite de Temporal .


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 20:46)

Efeitos do Gong em Espanha:


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2013 às 20:48)

*Ciclogénese explosiva - CICLONE GONG*

Local de registo de dados: ESTREMOZ

dia 18 - 01h13 - 11,9 ºC - 1018 hPa
dia 18 - 07h55 - 11,6 ºC - 1015 hPa
dia 18 - 13h11 - 12,5 ºC - 1013 hPa
dia 18 - 13h41 - 12,5 ºC - 1011 hPa
dia 18 - 15h10 - 12,4 ºC - 1010 hPa
dia 18 - 17h00 - 12,2 ºC - 1008 hPa
dia 18 - 18h09 - 11,8 ºC - 1008 hPa
dia 18 - 19h49 - 11,7 ºC - 1006 hPa
dia 18 - 21h20 - 11,8 ºC - 1005 hPa
dia 18 - 22h19 - 11,8 ºC - 1004 hPa
dia 18 - 23h48 - 11,9 ºC - 998 hPa
dia 19 - 00h51 - 12,2 ºC - 995 hPa
dia 19 - 02h00 - 12,3 ºC - 995 hPa (passagem da superfície frontal fria)
dia 19 - 05h26 - 09,4 ºC - 990 hPa
dia 19 - 08h33 - 08,3 ºC - 989 hPa
dia 19 - 09h28 - 07,4 ºC - 988 hPa
dia 19 - 10h52 - 07,2 ºC - 987 hPa
dia 19 - 10h59 - 06,9 ºC - 987 hPa
dia 19 - 11h40 - 06,7 ºC - 988 hPa
dia 19 - 12h27 - 06,6 ºC - 988 hPa
dia 19 - 13h31 - 06,7 ºC - 989 hPa
dia 19 - 13h59 - 06,8 ºC - 989 hPa (período de maior intensidade de vento)
dia 19 - 14h33 - 07,3 ºC - 991 hPa
dia 19 - 15h52 - 07,9 ºC - 993 hPa (primeiras abertas de sol) 
dia 19 - 17h24 - 07,7 ºC - 994 hPa
dia 19 - 20h33 - 06,4 ºC - 1000 hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 21:10)

Evolução da pressão:





A pressão mínima foi de 984,8 hPa e o total acumulado de cerca de 30mm. A rajada máxima foi de *94,3 km/h*, hoje pelas 9:48.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2013 às 22:56)

Uma voltinha pelas falésias de Sagres no Walkin Sagres. O habitual spray...


----------



## fsl (19 Jan 2013 às 23:14)

Em Oeiras a Depressão atingiu um minimo de Pressãp de 990.9 hPa, e a Rajada do Vento um máximo de 95 km/hr


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 8.6°C às   9:49 	 15.7°C às  1:05
Humidade: 	 60%  às  16:08 	 95%  às   0:00
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 3.9°C às  17:05 	 15.0°C às   0:00
Pressão: 	 990.9hPa  às   7:00 	 1007.4hPa  às  22:59
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 110.8mm/hr  às   2:30
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 95.0 km/hr  às  14:20
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 3.9°C às   9:49 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 16.1°C às   0:00


----------



## amando96 (19 Jan 2013 às 23:42)

Se não faltasse um mês...


----------



## iceworld (19 Jan 2013 às 23:48)

Chiça reparam em tudo!! 
Foi o vento que me baralhou...


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2013 às 00:05)

Registos impressionantes deste temporal. 

São de lamentar obviamente os estragos e as vitimas.


----------



## Marcos André (20 Jan 2013 às 01:44)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Ora aqui vão as fotos:



























Vale Do Cértima





















Vale do Águeda:


























Confluencia do Alfusqueiro com o Águeda:
















Vale do Vouga:











Acabou de cair um aguaceiro.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 02:17)

> *Chuva e vento varrem o país e tiram o teto a 92 pessoas*
> 
> Chuva intensa e vento forte açoitaram o país, este sábado, numa combinação que desalojou dezenas de pessoas e afetou a navegação por mar, ar e terra.
> 
> ...


JN.pt


----------



## Dinis93 (20 Jan 2013 às 12:26)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

E aqui fica um pequeno vídeo que eu gravei ontem na Nazaré, por volta das 11:30h/12:00h.

Nem sei o que diga... estava mesmo tudo muito, muito mau.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2013 às 12:47)

172 Fotos - Mau tempo causa estragos por todo o país (TVI24)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/1/298084


----------



## JCARL (20 Jan 2013 às 13:17)

Dados precipitação observados de:
2013/01/19 00:00 a 2013/01/20 00:00 (UTC) - 19,1 mm

Dados da Pressão (hPa) observados Vila Velha de Ródão:
2013/01/18 21:00 - 1000
...
2013/01/19 00:00 - 993
...
2013/01/19 03:00 - 988
...
2013/01/19 06:00 - 986
2013/01/19 07:00 - 984
2013/01/19 08:00 - 983
2013/01/19 09:00 - 982
2013/01/19 10:00 - 982
2013/01/19 11:00 - 983
2013/01/19 12:00 - 985
...
2013/01/19 15:00 - 993
...
2013/01/19 18:00 - 998
...
2013/01/19 21:00 - 1001


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2013 às 15:30)

Alguns go-arounds (borregos em linguagem popular) ontem em Lisboa:


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 16:29)

> *Rede elétrica deve estar normalizada ao final deste domingo*
> 
> A EDP Distribuição mantém, este domingo, cerca de mil pessoas no terreno a trabalhar na recuperação da rede elétrica e prevê que a rede de alta e média tensão esteja normalizada até ao final do dia.
> 
> ...


JN.pt


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 16:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguns go-arounds (borregos em linguagem popular) ontem em Lisboa:
> 
> LPPT 19012013 - YouTube



Rajadas de vento registadas pelas estações meteorológicas do IPMA no dia de ontem:
(>=100,0km/h)

139,7km/h - Cabo Raso
121,3km/h - Alcácer do Sal, Barrosinha
116,3km/h - Porto, P.Rubras
115,6km/h - Aveiro
110,5km/h - Torres Vedras, Dois Portos
110,2km/h - Porto, Serra do Pilar
107,6km/h - Mogadouro
107,6km/h - Portalegre
107,6km/h - Sines
105,8km/h - Lousã, aeródromo
104,4km/h - Lisboa, G.Coutinho
103,7km/h - Sines, cabo
103,3km/h - Sagres
102,6km/h - Guarda
102,2km/h - Santa Cruz, aeródromo
102,2km/h - Odemira, S.Teotónio
101,2km/h - Évora, aeródromo
100,4km/h - Castro Marim
100,1km/h - Viana do Alentejo


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2013 às 16:50)

Aterragem ontem na Portela desde o cockpit


http://bit.ly/UHZuDO


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2013 às 17:01)

AnDré disse:


> Rajadas de vento registadas pelas estações meteorológicas do IPMA no dia de ontem:
> (>=100,0km/h)
> 
> 139,7km/h - Cabo Raso
> ...



Essa informação está disponivel no site do IPMA?


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 17:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa informação está disponivel no site do IPMA?



Sim, em: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/

Depois procede da seguinte forma:
- Tipo de resumo: _Diário (mapa)_
- Vento _(I.Máx.)_

Os valores no mapa aparecem em m/s.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2013 às 17:16)

AnDré disse:


> Sim, em: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/
> 
> Depois procede da seguinte forma:
> - Tipo de resumo: _Diário (mapa)_
> ...



Obrigado, mas aparece informação de sexta(dia 18).


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2013 às 17:51)

Boa tarde, como prometido ontem aqui vão 2 vídeos do Cong na Costa de Caparica, peço desde já desculpa pelo barulho do vídeo mas naquela altura o vento era fortíssimo e mal me conseguia manter de pé. Espero que gostem 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJf-gfB0t38&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pObgo6RyB3Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## fablept (20 Jan 2013 às 18:01)

@André

Cabo Carvoeiro teve uma rajada máxima de 126.1km/h.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08531&decoded=yes&ndays=2&ano=2013&mes=01&day=19&hora=12


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 18:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado, mas aparece informação de sexta(dia 18).



Se fizeres login já te deverão aparecer os valores referentes ao dia de ontem, 19 de Janeiro.



fablept disse:


> @André
> 
> Cabo Carvoeiro teve uma rajada máxima de 126.1km/h.
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08531&decoded=yes&ndays=2&ano=2013&mes=01&day=19&hora=12



Obrigado fablept.

Ficam também outros dados das synops:

115,3km/h - Penhas Douradas
111,7km/h - Monte Real
104,5km/h - Coimbra, Cernache
100,9km/h - Ovar, Maceda


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2013 às 18:19)

AnDré disse:


> Se fizeres login já te deverão aparecer os valores referentes ao dia de ontem, 19 de Janeiro.



Exacto, era isso mesmo, obrigado.


----------



## fhff (20 Jan 2013 às 18:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguns go-arounds (borregos em linguagem popular) ontem em Lisboa:




Excelente. Obrigado pelo video. Sou um entusiasta da aviação e da meteorologia. Já divulguei o teu video no forum Aviação Portugal, num post dedicado ao mau tempo de ontem. 

Aqui pela Merceana a electricidade vai e vem. Ainda não temos a situação regularizada. Pressão mínima que obtive aqui 988 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2013 às 18:36)

fhff disse:


> Excelente. Obrigado pelo video. Sou um entusiasta da aviação e da meteorologia. Já divulguei o teu video no forum Aviação Portugal, num post dedicado ao mau tempo de ontem.
> 
> Aqui pela Merceana a electricidade vai e vem. Ainda não temos a situação regularizada. Pressão mínima que obtive aqui 988 hPa.



O vídeo não é meu, mas sim de Pedro Dias.


----------



## wysiwyg (20 Jan 2013 às 18:39)

Boa noite!

Tomo a liberdade de partilhar um link para o meu blog onde coloquei uma série de fotografias tiradas hoje na Marinha Grande (principalmente no Pinhal de Leiria). 

Quanto ao texto, desde já agradeço alguma eventual correção ao conteúdo mais "técnico". Obrigado! 

TEMPORAL DE 18/19 JANEIRO DE 2013


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Jan 2013 às 18:55)

wysiwyg disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Tomo a liberdade de partilhar um link para o meu blog onde coloquei uma série de fotografias tiradas hoje na Marinha Grande (principalmente no Pinhal de Leiria).
> 
> ...



Obrigado 



4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Finalmente voltou a calmaria
> 
> ...



Como Prometi:



















Não liguem aos coments 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fngVf-u5i5Y&feature=share&list=PLPONDs_nLcBBOPbQTx9yy5L7cQiK3r1nu"]Ciclone Gong - 18, 19 e 20 de Janeiro 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

Em breve, quando reparar os estragos que houveram (tenho também o vidro da porta do pátio para substituir, pois rachou com a força do vento) ativo de novo a estação.

Até lá


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2013 às 20:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Identificado como parte do Parque Verde em Coimbra... ainda de ontem.






Rio Mondego e a Nova ponte da Praia Fluvial de Torres do Mondego (Palheiros e Zorro)


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jan 2013 às 21:35)

boas


deixo aqui também algumas fotos dos estragos em santa comba dão. onde não houve comunicações por telemóvel, fixo houve sempre. (apenas na cidade havia por telemóvel) e cerca de 30 horas sem energia eléctrica. que neste momento ainda não está estável, ainda acontecem cortes mas de cura duração.


----------



## vinc7e (20 Jan 2013 às 21:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Algumas fotos de ontem:

Rio Minho em Monção










A caminho de Lamas de Mouro





Zona de Castro Laboreiro (só encontrei neve no solo a ~1100m)


----------



## Estação SP (20 Jan 2013 às 21:45)

Boa noite.

Uma Australia que partiu aqui perto de minha casa com um diâmetro superior a 60cm. Partiu dois postes da electricidade.












Um deposito de água de um painel solar termico caiu de um prédio de 3 andares. (perto da igreja da Gafanha da Nazaré)


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2013 às 21:47)

*Queda de 2.000 árvores encerra monumentos de Sintra*


> O Palácio da Pena, o Castelo dos Mouros e o Convento dos Capuchos vão estar encerrados ao público esta segunda-feira devido à queda, no sábado, de cerca de duas mil árvores na Serra de Sintra.
> 
> A empresa pública que gere estes monumentos, a Parques de Sintra Monte da Lua, informou em comunicado que os acessos aos monumentos encontram-se impedidos devido à queda de árvores e de ramos que ainda não foram retirados na totalidade.
> 
> ...


----------



## L.Ramos (20 Jan 2013 às 22:08)

Ontem a minha central registou um acumulado de 133mm! na zona da Zambujeira - Lourinhã. Parece-me muito mesmo, visto que o acumulado teve esse valor das 00hrs às 10hrs. De facto caiu mta chuva forte, e também granizo com intensidade. Chegou-se a atingir por momentos uma rate de 100mm! Será possível?? Ou a central ficou baralhada com tanta chuva (PCE-FWS 20)??

By the way, também acabei por sofrer estragos uma vez que as rajadas de vento conseguiram mandar a chaminé da casa ao chão


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2013 às 22:32)

Impressionante a força do vento.

Local : Fação, Pero Pinheiro(Sintra)






Fonte


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

O membro deste fórum romeupaz que reside em Leiria diz que está sem electricidade há 39 horas!!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2013 às 23:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante a força do vento.
> Local : Fação, Pero Pinheiro(Sintra)





A foto mais impressionante que vi de um evento de vento até hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2013 às 23:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> A foto mais impressionante que vi de um evento de vento até hoje.



Também tenho a mesma opinião, pois esta estrutura( julgo que serve para movimentar blocos de mármore) deve pesar varias toneladas.


----------



## fhff (20 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Também tenho a mesma opinião, pois esta estrutura( julgo que serve para movimentar blocos de mármore) deve pesar varias toneladas.[/QUOTE
> 
> Impressionante...passo nessa estrada quase todos os dias.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2013 às 00:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Também tenho a mesma opinião, pois esta estrutura( julgo que serve para movimentar blocos de mármore) deve pesar varias toneladas.



Muito provavelmente estava destravada e começou a andar, não parou e deve ter saído dos carris com o impacto.


----------



## romeupaz (21 Jan 2013 às 00:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O membro deste fórum romeupaz que reside em Leiria diz que está sem electricidade há 39 horas!!



Correcção à 40h e continuo... O meteoleiria só está on porque tenho um gerador e meo fibra. 

O incrível é que estou a 3 min da cidade... a maioria das povoações já tem mas aqui ainda não há

Para compreenderem melhor o porquê vejam as fotos
http://www.facebook.com/regiaodeleiria/photos_stream

Tenho uma tonelada de fotos e videos mas só amanhã à noite tenho tempo de partilhar


----------



## panzer4 (21 Jan 2013 às 00:27)

Grande Video! parabens ao realizador! ja estava com saudades de uma actividade assim!
cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (21 Jan 2013 às 10:13)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Bons dias, finalmente tenho net , estou no trabalho, mas onde moro ás 11h da manha de sabado fiquei sitiado, nao havia uma estrada onde nao houvesse arvores tombadas, continuo sem electricidade e telefone ha 48 horas, Em 43 anos de vida  e sobretudo 25  anos de bombeiro (JA apanhei algumas tempestade e cortei mts arvores) nao tinha visto algo parecido nao em relação À velocidade do vento que ja va vi parecido , mas em relação À duração do evento foi mesmo muito tempo.
è tempo de recontruir.


----------



## Pisfip (21 Jan 2013 às 10:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Bom dia, (esperemos nós)..
Que fim semana agitado este! Isto continua muito muito complicado por aqui! A minha ausência (e acredito que a de mais foristas) deve-se ao facto de há mais de 48 horas não haver electricidade, redes moveis, agua, telefone, internet! 

Na passada sexta feira a noite desloquei-me junto ao mar, para presenciar este evento que já apelidado de "Histórico" pela tal intensidade e duração do vento e da chuva. 
Foi muito complicado regressar de madrugada já havia estradas intrasitáveis o que me obrigou a fazer desvios enormes no meio da escuridão e de chuva torrencial. 
Não existem quaisquer fotos ou videos que possa ter que mostrem tal intensidade. Houve sempre aquele sentimento de segurança que mais que nunca tinha de procurar em mim.
À minha volta o cenário é como já falado pelos colegas do forum residentes no distrito de Leiria "desolador". A minha garagem perdeu totalmente o telhado. Logo ai perco a vontade em postar as fotos do que quer que seja! 
Lamento e tenho a apontar a falta de apoio que dentro do possivel podia ter sido feito! 
Prioridades mal geridas, no que toca à reposição de energia através de geradores! É certo que é nas vilas e cidades que se encontram mais pessoas e serviços mas e as aldeias? Há ainda zonas do distrito de Leiria sem Luz! É preciso ter isso em conta. Edp, nem vê-la, combustíveis esgotados, supermercados a meio gás. Estradas algumas ainda intrasitáveis, valha-nos as nossas mãos, porque se esperarmos de alguém muito dificilmente chegará ajuda, uma vez que para bombeiros, EDP ninguem consegue fazer chamadas.
De realcar a débil e deficiente cobertura na comunicação social face a algumas zonas do País! Tanto na Tv, como nas rádios locais de quem as pessoas esperam alguma informação! Falhas nas emissoras durante horas?! Rádios locais (NazaréFm) a passar marchas de carnaval enquanto a própria vila é inundada pelas tamanhas ondas do mar? 
Valeu a grande parte da população do concelho de Alcobaça as informações prestadas na Rádio da Marinha Grande. 
Onde está a união, quando agora, mais que nunca precisamos uns dos outros?! Fechada em casa, à espera de melhoras? 
E as romarias aos estragos em toda a zona envolvente ao pinhal de Leiria?! Tem muito que ver, agora fazer... 
É mesmo caso para dizer "salve-se quem puder". 
Que grande teste que neste fim de semana a mãe natureza nos deu!

Desculpem o desabafo, mas não conheço nenhum sitio (infelizmente) onde as minhas palavras façam alguma leitura e sentido. 

Neste momento, céu nublado.
Temp. nos 10.2º
Humidade 57%
Vento de NO -- 
Esperemos que até breve.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (21 Jan 2013 às 11:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*



Pisfip disse:


> Bom dia, (esperemos nós)..
> Que fim semana agitado este! Isto continua muito muito complicado por aqui! A minha ausência (e acredito que a de mais foristas) deve-se ao facto de há mais de 48 horas não haver electricidade, redes moveis, agua, telefone, internet!
> 
> Na passada sexta feira a noite desloquei-me junto ao mar, para presenciar este evento que já apelidado de "Histórico" pela tal intensidade e duração do vento e da chuva.
> ...



Faço minhas as tuas palavras, força companheiro,


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Jan 2013 às 11:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*



Pisfip disse:


> Esperemos que até breve.



Pisfip,
Vá escrevendo as coisas que lhe vão na alma. Por aqui há sempre quem oiça e faz bem à saúde fisica e psicológica deitar cá para fora alguma angustia e até rancor. Limpa a alma,  mais que não seja para estar um bocadinho sentado ao computador no intervalo entre a operação de limpeza e restauro da sua garagem. Os mais entendidos aqui do forum vão avisando do estado do tempo.
Coragem e lembre-se que "depois da tempestade vem a bonança" 

(perdoem o meu off topic)


----------



## kelinha (21 Jan 2013 às 11:29)

Na Guia continua a não haver luz. Já há água, porque arranjaram um gerador para a bomba do depósito da água. Mas não há telefones nem rede de telemóvel... 

Toda a comida dos congeladores está estragada. Mais uma coisa a juntar aos prejuízos. Ontem à noite a minha rua continuava cortada com vários pinheiros caídos, e com eles os cabos elétricos...

Um técnico da EDP que andava ontem por lá disse que dificilmente vão conseguir resolver o problema da luz em menos de uma semana... E telefone no mínimo só quarta feira.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2013 às 11:37)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*



Pisfip disse:


> Prioridades mal geridas, no que toca à reposição de energia através de geradores! É certo que é nas vilas e cidades que se encontram mais pessoas e serviços mas e as aldeias? Há ainda zonas do distrito de Leiria sem Luz! É preciso ter isso em conta. Edp, nem vê-la, combustíveis esgotados, supermercados a meio gás. Estradas algumas ainda intrasitáveis, valha-nos as nossas mãos, porque se esperarmos de alguém muito dificilmente chegará ajuda, uma vez que para bombeiros, EDP ninguem consegue fazer chamadas.



Uma EDP orientada para o lucro absoluto e que destrói as empresas que subcontrata com preços miseráveis. Chegará o tempo em que terá de pedir aos patrões chineses para trazerem pessoal para este tipo de trabalhos.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jan 2013 às 11:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

E a PT esta igual, deu 27h para arranjar a linha, vamos ver foi ontem as 15h da tarde, acaba hoje as 19h. Vamos ver.


----------



## kelinha (21 Jan 2013 às 11:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*



Pisfip disse:


> Bom dia, (esperemos nós)..
> Que fim semana agitado este! Isto continua muito muito complicado por aqui! A minha ausência (e acredito que a de mais foristas) deve-se ao facto de há mais de 48 horas não haver electricidade, redes moveis, agua, telefone, internet!
> 
> Na passada sexta feira a noite desloquei-me junto ao mar, para presenciar este evento que já apelidado de "Histórico" pela tal intensidade e duração do vento e da chuva.
> ...



BIS.
Como já disse no tópico relativo ao Gong, a Guia (que é vila - 24km a norte de Leiria), e as aldeias em redor, continuam sem nada! Na Guia há água só porque emprestaram um gerador para a bomba do depósito, senão nem isso tinhamos!

Repara, as carnes dos congeladores estragaram-se todas. O intermarché está aberto a meio gás, porque o gerador deles não suporta as cameras do talho e peixaria, nem as arcas dos congelados e iogurtes. E os combustíveis esgotaram. 
Portanto... Não há maneira de comprar carne ou peixe para comer! 

A minha rua ontem à noite continuava cortada com um amontoado de pinheiros... E um técnico da EDP que por lá andava disse, e passo a citar: "isto luz só daqui a uma semana, e mesmo assim não sei, da maneira que isto está!". Os da PT dizem que telefone no mínimo só quarta...

Os cabos da luz e telefone não podiam passar por baixo da terra, em vez de estarem suspensos em postes? É que sempre que há incêndios graves ou ventos mais fortes, isto acontece. Ainda há um ano estivemos 3 dias sem luz por causa de um vendaval. Há 3(?) anos, quando também tivemos um evento de vento extremo, com alerta vermelho, estivemos 1 semana sem luz...


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jan 2013 às 11:45)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Bom dia.

Só agora consegui vir ao fórum. Estive quase 48h sem luz, a electricidade faltou no Sábado de manhã e só foi reposta na madrugada de Segunda-feira. 
Durante o fim de semana, também não havia rede vodafone, internet (kanguru) e telefone. Neste momento ainda persistem alguns problemas na rede eléctrica, pois a luz de vez em quando falha. 

Por todo o concelho de Coimbra a destruição era impressionante, havia centenas de árvores caídas, algumas de grande porte arrancadas pela raiz, placares publicitários torcidos, casas sem telhado, coberturas de chapa arrancadas, deslizamentos de terras, e muitos ramos espalhados pelas estradas. 
Felizmente a minha casa não teve nenhum dano grave.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2013 às 12:18)

*Mau tempo deveu-se a um fenómeno raro em Portugal*


> O mau tempo que causou dezenas de desalojados e a queda de centenas de árvores no sábado foi um fenómeno raro de inverno, que provocou ventos de 140 km/h e elevou o nível do mar, explicou hoje um meteorologista.
> 
> Em declarações à agência Lusa, Nuno reira, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), adiantou ter-se tratado de uma depressão muito cavada e muito rápida, cuja incidência em Portugal é invulgar.
> 
> ...



Neste país tudo é raro...


----------



## romeupaz (21 Jan 2013 às 12:30)

52 horas sem luz e continua...

mais fotos
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.412233185522060.96125.100002061460882&type=1


----------



## Gnomo (21 Jan 2013 às 12:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*



Pisfip disse:


> Lamento e tenho a apontar a *falta de apoio* que dentro do possivel podia ter sido feito!
> 
> ...porque se esperarmos de alguém muito dificilmente chegará ajuda, uma vez que para bombeiros, EDP *ninguem consegue fazer chamadas*...
> 
> ...



Algo que marcou defenitivamente esta "tempestade", foi de facto a comunicação entre população e meios de socorro.
Já se fala disto à anos, se não há comunicação, como é que as pessoas se safam?

*Vamos imaginar um caso:*
- A Antonieta levou com uma árvore em cima da cabeça, rachando a parte lateral do crânio, que mais parece uma fonte a jorrar sangue por todo o lado! O seu filho Miguel, não tem possibilidades de ligar para qualquer tipo meio de ajuda, ficando assim desesperado ao ver o sofrimento continuo da mãe...
O vizinho possuía um rádio já muito antigo, do seu pai (rádio CB), e já lhe tinham falado acerca disso.
Miguel, com todas as forças possíveis e imaginárias, correu, correu, correu, entrou pela casa do vizinho e ligou o rádio, colocou no canal 34LSB e desatou a chamar por socorro. Teve bastante sorte, pois o senhor que socorreu vivia mesmo ao lado dos bombeiros, ao estabelecer contacto, os bombeiros vieram o mais rápido possível e levaram a D. Antonieta para o hospital, hoje já lhe deram alta... 

Ao analisar isto a primeira impressão que temos é que a Antonieta escapou por pouco à morte, pois agora já ninguém liga aos rádios, e com esta mini-catástrofe, os bombeiros já têm um rádio como meio de comunicação...
Isto é preocupante, se houver mais alguma catástrofe mais forte, vai ser o descontrolo total!
Temos que investir na nossa segurança!!! Nem que seja com um par de PMR's!! Façam kits de emergência!!!

Mais vale prevenir do que remediar!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (21 Jan 2013 às 12:42)

romeupaz disse:


> 52 horas sem luz e continua...
> 
> mais fotos
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.412233185522060.96125.100002061460882&type=1



Igualmente companheiro, ha 57 horas seguidas sem electricidade e telefone,


----------



## FJC (21 Jan 2013 às 12:47)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*



Pisfip disse:


> Bom dia, (esperemos nós)..
> Que fim semana agitado este! Isto continua muito muito complicado por aqui! A minha ausência (e acredito que a de mais foristas) deve-se ao facto de há mais de 48 horas não haver electricidade, redes moveis, agua, telefone, internet!
> 
> Na passada sexta feira a noite desloquei-me junto ao mar, para presenciar este evento que já apelidado de "Histórico" pela tal intensidade e duração do vento e da chuva.
> ...




Bom dia!

Concordo 100%! Esperemos que este evento possa servir para preparar melhor as equipas de intervensão no pós-evento, e no alerta que antecede! Pessoalmente, não acredito!

A verdade é que, desde sábado às 8 da manhã que estou sem luz! Previsões..... falam lá para quinta ou sexta!!! Vivo na Garcia, junto à Marinha grande! Na cidade ainda ontem novo apagão em algumas zonas (zona do Inter), devido a quebra de um PT!!
Para não falar no prejuizo do que se estraga nas arcas, ainda ando a comprar comida fora todos os dias! Passar roupa.... 5 à sec!!! Pois infelizmente a familia da minha mulher é da Garcia e estão na mesma situação!!!
Em casa tenho tudo electrico! E para ter água quente é por caldeira aquecida a lenha, que precisa de energia para circular água, ou por..... paineis solares 
Isto para dizer, que além dos prejuizos directos, temos de contabilizar os indirectos, que no meu caso já são bem superiores!!!

Para complicar os trabalhos de limpeza e arranjo, chuva, chuva.......
Cumprimentos a todos
(escrevo do local de trabalho)


----------



## kelinha (21 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

Hoje de manhã conseguiram disponibilizar meios para desimpedir a minha rua. 
Ou seja, tal como a minha, ainda haverá muitas por desimpedir.

Uma tia minha já apanhou um bocadinho de rede de telemóvel de manhã, mas por pouco tempo. Pode ser que ainda hoje volte a rede. Tenho amigos que vivem fora a ligar-me, preocupados, porque ainda não conseguiram falar com os seus pais. 

A falta de luz e telefone mantém-se e prevê-se que continue indefinidamente...


----------



## Pisfip (21 Jan 2013 às 14:23)

Tudo na mesma companheiros, estamos entregues a nós próprios :/ Está tudo fechado aqui... Na zona de alcobaça e Nazaré já tudo se recompõe. Parece que fomos uma zona extremamente afetada.


----------



## André_Cardoso (21 Jan 2013 às 14:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Boas malata, em baixo deixo o link onde podem ver alguns dos estragos neste fim de semana na zona de Aveiro/ Oliveira do Bairro.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.221771521293369.57753.121907604613095&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151362096311288& set=a.10151361842266288.445894.314918291287&type=1&theater


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jan 2013 às 15:51)

Mau tempo na cidade de Coimbra, fotos do Diário As Beiras:

Rio Mondego:


























Igreja de Ribeira de Frades:











Avenida Inês de Castro:











Via Rápida de Taveiro:






Estádio Universitário:
















Avenida Urbano Duarte:






Casais: 






Ribeira de Frades:






Rua Gomes Freire:











Hospital Sobral Cid:











Ceira:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Jan 2013 às 19:19)

L.Ramos disse:


> Ontem a minha central registou um acumulado de 133mm! na zona da Zambujeira - Lourinhã. Parece-me muito mesmo, visto que o acumulado teve esse valor das 00hrs às 10hrs. De facto caiu mta chuva forte, e também granizo com intensidade. Chegou-se a atingir por momentos uma rate de 100mm! Será possível?? Ou a central ficou baralhada com tanta chuva (PCE-FWS 20)??
> 
> By the way, também acabei por sofrer estragos uma vez que as rajadas de vento conseguiram mandar a chaminé da casa ao chão



Muito Provavelmente foi o vento que provocou esse valor exagerado de precipitação. O pluviómetro não deve estar bem preso e por isso abanou e as conchas movimentaram-se mais.
Aconteceu-me isso também a mim 

------------------------------------------------------

Na vila de _*São Mamede (concelho da Batalha)*_, não há eletricidade nem abastecimento de água desde a _*noite de Sexta/madrugada de Sábado*_  , além da queda de árvores, *há também linhas de alta tensão no chão*.
Segundo a junta, a eletricidade deverá ser reabastecida já esta noite  

Houve também estragos no Santuário de Fátima: Temporal Causa Estrgos no Santuário de Fátima


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jan 2013 às 21:24)

*Efeitos do temporal no Jardim Botânico de Coimbra*


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2013 às 22:30)

É sempre triste ver os nossos parques e jardins assim. Parece que na Pena foi ainda bem pior, estima-se que tenham caído 2000 árvores.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2013 às 22:35)

João Pedro disse:


> É sempre triste ver os nossos parques e jardins assim. Parece que na Pena foi ainda bem pior, estima-se que tenham caído 2000 árvores.



A natureza é assim, não sei qual é o drama, pra nascer novo tem que ir abaixo o velho ou o fraco, assim não cabíamos cá todos se não houvesse selecção natural em tudo. Desde o nascimento do universo que as coisas são assim.


----------



## Profetaa (21 Jan 2013 às 22:45)

Algumas imagens da tempestade na zona de Cantanhede e Mira....


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

Claro que a natureza é assim, no entanto, acho que quem aprecia e sabe dar valor a estes espaços históricos e  raros em Portugal, ainda pode lamentar a sua alteração de uma forma tão repentina e inesperada, certo? Não são "apenas" árvores. É algo mais que isso.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2013 às 23:01)

Por aqui só hoje é que foram repostos alguns dos sinais arrancados durante a tempestade. Há um sem conta de árvores tombadas e caídas. Uma das partes da zona industrial segundo sei ainda não tem electricidade...


----------



## Pisfip (21 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

Por aqui (pinhal litoral) falta repor o abastecimento de água e de telefone. Electricidade só com geradores uma vez que a baixa tensão está destruída.


----------



## Profetaa (21 Jan 2013 às 23:21)

Eu felizmente já tenho electricidade e comunicações, repostas ao meio dia, mas ainda há muita gente sem electricidade bem perto...


----------



## FJC (21 Jan 2013 às 23:55)

Boa noite!

À cerca de 2 horas, e após 85 horas, foi reposta a luz! Espero que o mesmo tenha acontecido aos colegas que ainda não tinham luz!


----------



## kelinha (22 Jan 2013 às 00:31)

Boa noite.
Após quase 72h, a Guia e arredores continuam sem luz, telefones ou telemóveis.

Finalmente, um vídeo decente que demonstra o que se passou na minha zona,porque realmente não há palavras que cheguem para descrever.

Vídeo encontrado no youtube, na autoria de Micael P.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Peniche... Mau Tempo | 19-01-2013


1

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.520284594678247.121327.288777814495594&type=3


2
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.520627307977309.121391.288777814495594&type=3


----------



## Chingula (22 Jan 2013 às 01:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*



Falkor disse:


> Rio Douro a galgar as margens em Avintes



Perante esta imagem significativa e o que sucedeu nas margens de outros rios, como por exemplo no Mondego na zona de Coimbra, penso tratar-se também de sobrelevação das águas devido à baixa significativa da pressão atmosférica. Embora tenha ocorrido precipitação significativa, durante este episódio, não me parece suficiente para justificar a ocorrência destas cheias.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (22 Jan 2013 às 10:38)

FJC disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> À cerca de 2 horas, e após 85 horas, foi reposta a luz! Espero que o mesmo tenha acontecido aos colegas que ainda não tinham luz!



Por aqui e 72 horas depois fez-se luz também, mas apesar da tempestade que foi, é muito tempo na minha modesta opinião, se foi assim no eixo Aveiro/leiria, imaginemos se fosse pelo país todo. Estes eventos sao raros todos nós sabemos, mas a capacidade de resposta de certas entidades (EDP/PT)foi muito fraquinha meus amigos.
Desculpem o off topic.


----------



## kelinha (22 Jan 2013 às 11:26)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Por aqui e 72 horas depois fez-se luz também, mas apesar da tempestade que foi, é muito tempo na minha modesta opinião, se foi assim no eixo Aveiro/leiria, imaginemos se fosse pelo país todo. Estes eventos sao raros todos nós sabemos, mas a capacidade de resposta de certas entidades (EDP/PT)foi muito fraquinha meus amigos.
> Desculpem o off topic.




Guia e arredores continuam sem luz, telefones ou rede de telemóvel. Tudo na mesma. A EDP aponta o restabelecimento da luz para sexta feira ou sábado. A PT tinha apontado para quarta, mas já não sei se será, porque ainda há muitos cabos telefónicos por repor.


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 11:53)

Na tarde de 18 de janeiro uma depressão centrada às 12UTC a cerca de 1200km a oeste da Corunha, com um valor mínimo de pressão de cerca 996hPa, deslocou-se rapidamente para oeste, a cerca de 85km/h, centrando-se, às 06UTC do dia 19, no litoral junto a Viana do Castelo. Neste período de tempo, a depressão registou uma descida excepcional da pressão (28hPa em 19 horas), característico de um processo de cavamento designado por ciclogénese explosiva.

O valor mais baixo de pressão atmosférica foi registado às 06:50 UTC do dia 19, em Viana do Castelo, com um valor de 968.2hPa. Seguidamente, a depressão infletiu para sul para a região do Porto, atravessando a região Centro durante a manhã de sábado, vindo a centrar-se, às 12UTC, na região de Castelo Branco, deslocando-se, durante a tarde de sábado, para Espanha.

Na aproximação e passagem pelo Continente, a depressão provocou vento intenso, precipitação forte em todo o território e ondulação marítima forte no litoral oeste.

Salientam-se os seguintes valores máximos da rajada: 140km/h no Cabo Carvoeiro às 08:10UTC, 139.7km/h no Cabo Raso, às 09:20UTC,. 128.5km/h na Fóia às 09:30UTC. Destacam-se também os seguintes valores em algumas cidades: 116.3km/h às 11:10UTC no Porto (Pedras Rubras), 102.6km/h, em Coimbra às 13:00UTC, 104.4km/h em Lisboa (Gago Coutinho) às 09:30UTC.

Registaram-se ainda valores elevados de precipitação acumulada entre as 18 UTC do dia 18 e as 06UTC do dia 19, salientando-se: 68mm no Cabril, 40mm em Vila Real e 44mm em Penhas Douradas, onde se registou queda de neve.

Os dados apresentados constituem uma análise preliminar da situação meteorológica, que está a ser analisada em detalhe no IPMA.


fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...t/media/noticias/textos/depressao.192013.html


----------



## Profetaa (22 Jan 2013 às 14:17)

Boa tarde...
Pelo Concelho de Cantanhede. varias povoações continuam sem electricidade e sem comunicações...Eu tenho electricidade graças a geradores colocados estrategicamente pela EDP....
Não há previsões de quando as coisas possam voltar á normalidade...As pessoas dizem que já se começam a habituar....


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Jan 2013 às 15:06)

Por aqui  hoje de manha já tinhamos agua e internet  As coisas começam a regressar á normalidade.
Deixo aqui alguns registos da zona depois do "ATAQUE"

Os passaros abrigados durante a tempestade




Leiria - Rio Lis








Barosa - Rio Lena




Barosa




Barosa - Sobreiro com mais de 100 anos 












Embra - Marinha Grande
A policia nao me deixou parar, mas de um grande pinhal só estavam de pé 10/20 arvores


----------



## Pisfip (22 Jan 2013 às 16:15)

Boas fotos!! No "Diário de Leiria" e "Regiao de Leiria" estão dezenas delas que evidenciam tamanho acontecimento.

Procuro fotografias de uma zona em particular, no Tremelgo perto de São Pedro de Moel como estará aquela Mata?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2013 às 16:51)

*Temporal no Continente no dia 19 de janeiro de 2013*


> 2013-01-22 (IPMA)
> 
> Na tarde de 18 de janeiro uma depressão centrada às 12UTC a cerca de 1200km a oeste da Corunha, com um valor mínimo de pressão de cerca 996hPa, deslocou-se rapidamente para leste, a cerca de 85km/h, centrando-se, às 06UTC do dia 19, no litoral junto a Viana do Castelo. Neste período de tempo, a depressão registou uma descida excepcional da pressão (28hPa em 19 horas), característica de um processo de cavamento designado por ciclogénese explosiva.
> 
> ...


----------



## kelinha (23 Jan 2013 às 11:44)

E já vamos nas 96 horas sem luz, água, telefones ou telemóveis.
Agora nem Pombal (cidade) apanha rede vodafone. 

A propósito disso, vi esta notícia:

_10 MIL CASAS AINDA SEM LUZ E ÁGUA

Quatro dias após a passagem da ciclogénese explosiva (nome científico do temporal de sábado), ontem ainda estavam sem luz dez mil casas, a maioria no concelho de Pombal, de acordo com a EDP Distribuição. Devido à falta de energia elétrica, que impedia o funcionamento das estações elevatórias, um número idêntico de casas permanecia sem água, sendo que a maioria localizava-se nos concelhos de Pombal, Leiria, Batalha e Marinha Grande. A falta de água levou autarquias, como Pombal e Marinha Grande, a abrir balneários públicos para a população poder tomar banho.

O tempo necessário pela EDP para repor a eletricidade levou o presidente da Câmara de Pombal, Narciso Mota, a afirmar que a empresa tinha uma "profunda impreparação para acudir a situações de emergência". O presidente da Câmara de Penacova, Humberto Oliveira, exigiu à EDP "soluções para a população" afetada pelas falhas._

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2013 às 18:12)

Impressionantes registos. 

O distrito de Leiria foi aparentemente onde o Gong causou mais e maiores estragos, terá havido algum outro fenómeno associado à ciclogenese do Gong que terá potenciado esta destruição?


----------



## ATORRES (23 Jan 2013 às 18:53)

Boa tarde. Por forma a accionar um seguro da casa, questionaram-me sobre qual a velocidade do vento no Meco no dia 19/01 - dia de verdadeiro vendaval! Conseguem indicar-me onde posso obter esta informação bem como imagens de eventos ocorridos (árvores caídas e outros) na zona do Meco - Sesimbra? Obrigada.


----------



## Edward (23 Jan 2013 às 19:26)

Os disparates que se ouvem pela comunicação social não têm limites. Agora andam a dramatizar as consequências do temporal de sábado, dizendo que os custos já superam os do tornado no Algarve. Provavelmente estavam à espera que um temporal que causou estragos em quase todo o país tivesse menos prejuízo que um tornado que afectou no máximo dois concelhos!!


----------



## Agreste (23 Jan 2013 às 22:41)

ATORRES disse:


> Boa tarde. Por forma a accionar um seguro da casa, questionaram-me sobre qual a velocidade do vento no Meco no dia 19/01 - dia de verdadeiro vendaval! Conseguem indicar-me onde posso obter esta informação bem como imagens de eventos ocorridos (árvores caídas e outros) na zona do Meco - Sesimbra? Obrigada.



Não tenho a certeza absoluta do que vou dizer porque nunca tive de accionar um seguro por condições atmosféricas mas penso que tens de pedir essa informação validada ao IPMA. Existe uma estação digamos próxima no catálogo do IPMA e que pode aproximar valores (Almada - Praia da Rainha) mas é um pedido que tem de ser pago porque os dados que eles disponibilizam em aberto não são absolutos. 

A questão das fotos é mais confusa. Em princípio estarás a accionar um seguro portanto deves ser capaz de documentar danos na tua propriedade. Isso é uma zona com pinhal bastante exposta portanto árvores partidas deve-as haver. 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/produtoseservicos/index.jsp?page=dados.xml


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jan 2013 às 00:10)

Definição cientifica de ciclogénese explosiva referida por Marcelo Fragoso (Geógrafo Físico e professor auxiliar do Instituto de Geografia e Ordenamento do Território, Universidade de Lisboa - Investigador do Centro de Estudos Geográficos). Tendo em contra outros autores também. 

"O conceito de ciclogénese explosiva, estabelecido por SANDERS e GYAKUM (1980), tem vindo a ser aplicado por diferentes autores (BOSART e LIN, 1984; ROGERS e BOSART, 1986; UCCELLINI et al, 1984; ROGERS e BOSART, 1991; GYAKUM, 1991), para classificar uma categoria particular de depressões extra-tropicais, notáveis pela sua intensidade ciclónica, que se poderá traduzir em elevada vorticidade nas baixas camadas e taxas de aprofundamento na ordem de 24 hPa/dia (1 “bergeron”) ou superiores. Embora este tipo de evoluções tenha sido descrito e bastante estudado nas regiões da Costa Leste dos Estudos Unidos, são igualmente conhecidos eventos semelhantes respeitantes à Europa Ocidental, como os que sucederam em França, em Dezembro de 1999. Estas depressões descritas como pertencentes ao tipo bomba “ocorrem mais frequentemente sobre o oceano, durante o Inverno, a jusante de vales em altitude (móveis e difluentes), sob ou no lado polar de uma corrrente de jacto” (BLUESTEIN, 1993, p.119).
Apesar da diversidade de condições que poderão anteceder este tipo de evoluções ciclogenéticas, as conclusões dos estudos realizados sobre as condições precursoras dos eventos do tipo “bomb” convergem na importância associada, no contexto de escala sinóptica, à existência de uma interação entre uma perturbação ciclónica pré-existente, aos níveis baixos, com um vale depressionário que se estabelece e aprofunda na alta e média troposfera (ROGERS e BOSART, 1986 e 1991; GYAKUM, 1991)."

Fonte: Fragoso M (2004) O contexto atmosférico dos episódios de precipitações intensas no sul de Portugal. Centro de Estudos Geográficos. Área da Geografia Física e Ambiente. Relatório 39.


----------



## kelinha (24 Jan 2013 às 00:37)

ATORRES disse:


> Boa tarde. Por forma a accionar um seguro da casa, questionaram-me sobre qual a velocidade do vento no Meco no dia 19/01 - dia de verdadeiro vendaval! Conseguem indicar-me onde posso obter esta informação bem como imagens de eventos ocorridos (árvores caídas e outros) na zona do Meco - Sesimbra? Obrigada.



Olá. No ano passado tive de ativar o seguro da casa, não por causa do vento, mas por causa da trovoada, porque caiu um raio num recetor da PT a 200m de minha e estoirou-me os eletrodomésticos e as fichas elétricas todas de casa.

Na altura, mandaram a minha mãe dirigir-se à Junta de Freguesia, porque eles tinham de ter esses registos. Só que depois o seguro empurrava a responsabilidade para a PT, a PT para o seguro, enfim. Acabou a minha mãe por assumir a despesa, para não ter mais chatices.

Mas experimente ir à Junta de Freguesia e perguntar se eles terão algum registo dos dados do vendaval. Eles próprios devem ter feito um levantamento, devido aos danos que têm de ser assumidos pela Junta...

EDIT: Finalmente fez-se luz, há cerca de uma hora atrás! Mas só graças a vários geradores que a EDP andou a colocar em vários pontos da freguesia, para fornecer energia às casas. Os cabos ainda andam espalhados pelo chão, e não conseguem fazer uma previsão de quando irão repor todos. Os cabos da PT também andam ainda espalhados, pelo que ainda não há telefone. Mas já há rede de telemóvel, voltou hoje à tarde!


----------



## Lousano (24 Jan 2013 às 00:42)

kelinha disse:


> Olá. No ano passado tive de ativar o seguro da casa, não por causa do vento, mas por causa da trovoada, porque caiu um raio num recetor da PT a 200m de minha e estoirou-me os eletrodomésticos e as fichas elétricas todas de casa.
> 
> Na altura, mandaram a minha mãe dirigir-se à Junta de Freguesia, porque eles tinham de ter esses registos. Só que depois o seguro empurrava a responsabilidade para a PT, a PT para o seguro, enfim. Acabou a minha mãe por assumir a despesa, para não ter mais chatices.
> 
> Mas experimente ir à Junta de Freguesia e perguntar se eles terão algum registo dos dados do vendaval. Eles próprios devem ter feito um levantamento, devido aos danos que têm de ser assumidos pela Junta...



No teu caso, geralmente um seguro de recheio (dependente das exclusões ou clausulas)cobre os danos provocados por acção de trovoada.
Apenas exigem um documento do fornecedor de energia (no nosso caso EDP) como não se tratou de um caso de negligência ou erro deles (sobrecarga por reparação).


----------



## kelinha (24 Jan 2013 às 11:16)

Lousano disse:


> No teu caso, geralmente um seguro de recheio (dependente das exclusões ou clausulas)cobre os danos provocados por acção de trovoada.
> Apenas exigem um documento do fornecedor de energia (no nosso caso EDP) como não se tratou de um caso de negligência ou erro deles (sobrecarga por reparação).


 
Sim, o seguro cobria isso, por isso é que eles pediram para irmos à junta pedir um registo das descargas elétricas na freguesia (?), com data e hora, já nem sei... Mas pronto, isso ficou em águas de bacalhau, como se costuma dizer  Agora já foi! 

Boa sorte é para aqueles que precisam agora de accionar seguros!


----------



## Pisfip (24 Jan 2013 às 12:50)

Deste lado, ainda não há rede vodafone. Logo, está comprometido o uso de telemóvel e de internet.
Está mesmo bom para apanhar a lenha e os troncos nos pinhais, embora seja já uma corrida perigosa porque a GNR anda em cima deles


----------



## romeupaz (24 Jan 2013 às 17:45)

Imprensa Leiria


----------



## Pisfip (24 Jan 2013 às 18:38)

Excelente busca caro colega ;-)


----------



## Brigantia (24 Jan 2013 às 18:57)

Boas,

Regressei à Nazaré na Terça mas só ontem à noite é que a EDP conseguiu restabelecer a normalidade na minha zona.

Aquilo que encontrei nesta zona é de facto terrível. A zona da Marinha Grande, Pataias e Nazaré devem ter passado um péssimo fim de semana.

Já tenho alguns registos da destruição na Nazaré mas deixo aqui um vídeio da Nazaré TV que mostra muito melhor a violencia do evento. 

 

Que não se repita. 
Um abraço para todos os afectados pelo evento.


Deixo ainda uma pergunta. Quando se lança um alerta vermelho não se devia determinar o fecho de todas as lojas nas zonas mais expostas como a marginal?


----------



## Norther (1 Fev 2013 às 20:01)




----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Fev 2013 às 00:53)




----------

